

Little-Known Facts About Microsoft That Will Blow Your Mind - vs4vijay
http://maketecheasier.com/little-known-facts-about-microsoft-that-will-blow-your-mind/2012/04/09

======
amykhar
I'll always have a special place in my heart for Microsoft Bob. I really
wanted to love it when it came out - problem was, it crashed all the time.

